# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Canadá: nueva envoltura de alimentos a base de cera de abejas

## Polinizaciones

*Una envoltura de alimentos a base de cera de abeja ha capturado la atención de los jueces del Premio Joven Empresario del programa del Business Development Bank de Canadá (DBC).*Toni Desrosiers, fundadora de Diseños Abeego, desarrolló una envoltura de alimentos con cera de abejas para mantener frescos los alimentos, reemplazando el plástico. El nuevo producto participa en este programa  con la esperanza de ser la mejor presentación de Canadá y ganar el primer lugar del Premio Joven Empresario. Esta nueva envoltura ya ha ganado reconocimientos regionales en British Columbia.Michel Bergeron, vicepresidente senior de marketing y relaciones públicas en el BDC, dijo que ganar el primer premio proporcionaría a esta empresa de envasado de alimentos sostenibles, el capital necesario para llevarlo al siguiente nivel: expandirse a Estados Unidos.Desrosiers explicó que la envoltura de alimentos Abeego ofrece numerosas ventajas por sobre la envoltura de plástico convencional que van más allá de la sostenibilidad.Nos inspiramos en la naturaleza y creemos que los materiales naturales son ideales para guardar alimentos frescos: no es una segunda versión natural de plástico. Abeego es versátil, flexible, reutilizable y biodegradable, a diferencia del plástico, ya que permite que los alimentos respiren, manteniéndolos frescos, preservando los sabores naturales y producir menos residuos de alimentos, comentó Desrosiers.La respuesta al producto ha sido favorable y la demanda está creciendo. La empresa recibe varias solicitudes semanalmente de tiendas independientes y pequeñas cadenas de supermercados para adquirir este producto y colocarlo en sus locales.Bergeron agrega que Desrosiers, además de diseñar un envoltorio de gran potencial, también ha elaborado un plan de negocios sólido. Ganar por primera vez el Premio Joven Empresario podría ayudar en su crecimiento.La importancia de participar va más allá del valor monetario del premio. Por impresionante que puedan ser los premios, la mejor razón para competir es llamar la atención de los clientes y los potenciales inversores, comenta Bergeron.Desrosiers enfrenta una dura competencia. Entre los otros finalistas están un quesero artesanal, un fabricante de fertilizantes naturales a base de compost de gusano y un negocio de reciclaje municipal. La votación para el concurso del Premio Joven Empresario de BDC 2014, se llevará a cabo el 12 de junio al mediodía.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias Temas similares: Australia: aumenta la demanda por cera de abejas Nueva Zelanda: aumentan los precios de la miel y la cantidad de abejas Artículo: CCL planea llevar 16 empresas a feria de alimentos SIAL Canadá 2014 Artículo: Nueva variedad de chirimoya se exportará a Canadá y Holanda Artículo: Empresas peruanas participarán en feria de alimentos SIAL en Canadá en mayo

----------

